# New Car Seats



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just figure I share a picture of my car seat done by a local shop. Not promoting anyone but just showing results. Front bench turn to look like bucket seats. 1969 Custom S


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## mgrig (Jul 16, 2015)

Were they seat covers you purchased or were they custom?

thx


----------

